# "Teddy Tank" rage rant



## uhmkatiemarie (Jul 9, 2014)

This morning, I flipped the television on and cartoon network was on. I was too busy to change the channel so whatever. Anyway, this commercial comes on about a "teddy tank." First, it starts advertising like one of those "stuffie" things where the kids are like "how much stuff can you stuff in a stuffie.." blah. So I'm like okay, this is stupid. Whatever. 
THEN it goes on to say "You can even put a fish in it!" 
WAT? My jaw hit the floor. I visited their site and they don't have a contact page. Imagine that! So I visit their facebook. A bunch of people said their customer service is bad and were talking about how they ordered a tank and didn't get it and couldn't get a refund. As I scrolled through more comments, I finally found one that shared my mind set. She said, "I hope this has been banned already. Something you need to understand -other creatures are not here for our amusement. They have their own lives and would prefer it if humans left them alone completely. Plus children will not be careful with these, causing stress to fish. I hope it gets banned as it is disgusting." 
AND GUESS WHAT! THEY REPLIED! 
"Thank you for posting your concerns. Teddy Tank is a very safe and appropriate environment for a Betta fish. Speaking from personal experience, we have had a Betta Fish in a Teddy Tank for the last two years and the fish is swimming around very happily. We would not invent any product that could be dangerous or harmful to any animal. Our company goals are to provide a fun and interactive product for children to be engaged with, while still ensuring that it is safe for the fish as well. Teddy Tank teaches kids responsibility, which is vital to their development. We recommend adult supervision when caring for any pet. Teddy Tank is a 1-gallon fish bowl, which is the same size fish tank sold in many pet stores. Please visit popular pet stores and websites and you will see Betta Fish Kits that are one quart, 1/2 gallon and up. We appreciate your concerns and we will continue to make sure kids and adults understand that live animals need to be treated with love and care."
She said she was reporting them to several animal protection groups because this is immoral. 
YOU GO GURL.
I sent them my own message! 
"First of all, betta fish aren't as low maintenance as you say they are. 
They are tropical fish, meaning they need heated water. A 1 gallon bowl isn't going to cut it. The temperature fluctuations would be too great and cause stress to the fish and eventually lead to death. One gallon bowls are also too small to fit heaters into. 
Next, bettas, like other fish in aquariums, need filters. They help to keep the water clean. Even 5 gallons of water is too small to not need a filter. No filter and not enough water changes will cause stress that will lead to death.
I find it EXTREMELY ridiculous to put a bear, cat, elephant, etc... costume over a bowl that a fish lives in. Bettas breathe and get oxygen from the surface and the costume covers the top of the bowl, thus blocking new oxygen to the tank. This will lead to stress for the fish and this results in death.
My final point is that this is a "stuffed animal" type of thing meant for kids to play with. I'm not sure I understand the logic behind putting a LIVING ANIMAL into a stuffed animal and letting kids have this to play with. I can only imagine kids with a fish-stuffed-animal.. this kid of action will stress the fish and this will result in death.
See a pattern?
The betta you say has "happily" been in one of these for 2 years, or whatever, is probably not happy like you claim. There's a difference between surviving and thriving. Your betta is surviving because you feed him -which would be surprising since you're obviously not opposed to the abuse of keeping them caged up. There isn't even room for plants and decorations for them to hide in!
This "tank" is one of the worst ideas marketed to children and you all should be ashamed for creating and selling them. I sincerely hope these are banned and taken off the market."

I believe I handled the situation pretty maturely. I just could not even believe this...


----------



## averyecho (May 2, 2014)

I totally feel ya. Even my mom, who is almost completely clueless about fish, thinks it's a terrible idea. Every time that commercial comes on we're all arguing about how much of an idiot you'd have to be to invent that. The first time I heard about it the first thing that went through my mind was a little kid throwing around his Teddy Tank, with a very dead fish inside of it. There are so many things wrong with this product. It makes me sick.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

I actually never heard of the "Teddy tank". I guess Im lucky they dont even sell them in my pet stores or stores that have a pet isle.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

This is a little off-track(sorta) but I shared a petition banning this very product of in Betta Care:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=433618

I didn't start the petition but if you want the thing off the market (as I'm sure you probably do) that petition is almost at the required signatures!


----------



## uhmkatiemarie (Jul 9, 2014)

THANK YOU Crossroads! I signed and shared that page on my gacebook! I am completely disgusted by this item


----------



## SkyDye (Jun 29, 2014)

Crossroads beat me to it, I was gonna say as well to sign it. We will not be giving up till this Item is banned off the market. :-/


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

I didn't know what a Teddy Tank was, so I just googled it. I am DISGUSTED that they would put ANY animal in that. I think you did very well, and....
I'm mad. I'm am so mad. I can't even begin to comprehend why someone would do that to a living being.


----------



## IceCreamMomo (Aug 1, 2014)

Ugh teddy tanks makes me cringe every time I see that horrid commercial. And it's targeted towards KIDS. The teddy tank should NOT be something to house a live creature. Maybe to put small toys and candy in. And the fact that it is a teddy bear, the kids will probably grab it and run around and toss, completely forgetting a live, living, breathing, thing is inside of it.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I had to post something on their page I'm so disgusted with this tank. Signed the petition and everything. 

Ok. I can see the usefulness of this as a candy jar or a piggy bank or something like that, fine. But I beg of people not to use this as a fish tank. 1 gallon is not enough for a betta fish and in a 1 gallon tank the ammonia levels rise so fast the poor things are suffocating in their own poop. Plus bettas are tropical fish and need heated water which is impossible in these type of bowls. I am honestly completely 1000% disgusted that this is being advertised as a suitable home for a betta fish. or any fish for that matter. Fish are not toys and should not be advertised as one. Bettas can not get fresh oxygen in this tank as they so desperately need as they do come up for air. nor can you fit any decorations for them to hide in in this tank. I do hope this is banned as a tank. Go ahead and use it as a candy jar or piggy bank but do NOT use it as a fish bowl. it is NOT suitable for fish. I honestly don't care if your betta is "happy" in it. I can guarantee you they are NOT. They will be much happier in a 2.5 gallon tank with heated water and a filter. Please do research on bettas and actually read up on how they are supposed to be taken care of. You can teach your children responsibility with owning a fish just as easily if not better in a larger tank. You are being 100% irresponsible by keeping the poor things in this tank."


----------



## IceCreamMomo (Aug 1, 2014)

Yes. I agree. The only useful thing these torture chamber is to house money, candy, and toys, maybe even hair stuff. But no way should this thing house live animals. Also in the commercial, one of the scenes had not 1 but TWO goldfish inside of it. I feel very disgusted. How some humans can treat live animals as decorations for children who don't even know to take care of a live fish.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

And they advertise it as a toy for kids to play with and I think one of the scenes showed a kid throwing it around WITH a betta inside it. (When the kid pulled it out of the packaging present thing)


----------



## IceCreamMomo (Aug 1, 2014)

Oh my god? Are you serious?.... I hope in the future you need to be 12+ to buy a fish. Most little 7 year olds don't know about, ammonia, heat, plants, etc. they just get a betta or 2 a goldfish and a billion neon tetras and shove them in a tiny bowl.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah countless times in the commercial they state that it is two toys in 1, a soft cuddly stuffed animal and a betta fish you can feed. or something like that.


----------



## IceCreamMomo (Aug 1, 2014)

The fact that they market it as a toy makes me feel icky. You know when kids play with toys, they often throw them, run around with them, shake them. And the poor little fish inside of it won't be able to stay still. but it gets jiggled around like if a poor little betta was a plastic toy.


----------



## uhmkatiemarie (Jul 9, 2014)

WOW wow wow wow wow... 
They have changed their Facebook and deleted everyone's comments about how betta fish SHOULD be cared for and added a video.

http://teddytankreviews.wordpress.com/2014/08/01/benefits-a-child-having-a-pet-betta-fish/

While they do make sure that they said water should be changed and conditioner should be added, they say the 1G bowl should only be filled THREE QUARTERS of the way and the water in a one gallon needs to be changed only 30 to 50% once a week. Wtf?


----------



## IceCreamMomo (Aug 1, 2014)

Oh my goodness. The idiotic things people do to make money and exploit animals as decorations and toys.


----------



## SkyDye (Jun 29, 2014)

uhmkatiemarie said:


> WOW wow wow wow wow...
> They have changed their Facebook and deleted everyone's comments about how betta fish SHOULD be cared for and added a video.
> 
> http://teddytankreviews.wordpress.com/2014/08/01/benefits-a-child-having-a-pet-betta-fish/
> ...


That angers me so much. This company just does not care at all about the fish that get put in these tanks.


----------



## IceCreamMomo (Aug 1, 2014)

On one of the articles. It says that you only can feed betta fish 3 times a week. 3 TIMES A WEEK? Crazies. They say that betta fish can live for 4 years in this piece of stupidity. They can live longer than that in 10 gallons and 5 gallons. These people need to know the difference between surviving and thriving. They also say it teaches responsibility and caring for fish. Pfft yeah right. At least it says that children shouldn't carry it around so it doesn't harm the fish. Ill give them 1% credit on that


----------



## IceCreamMomo (Aug 1, 2014)

here is the link to the article I mentioned. http://teddytankreviews.wordpress.com/2014/06/07/the-best-fish-for-your-tank/


----------



## uhmkatiemarie (Jul 9, 2014)

I cannot believe the audacity! They're using everything everyone has posted on their wall and trying to incorporate it in somehow... the water changes, the oxygen, the heat...Even the whole "However, it is advised that young children do not try to carry the tank around, which can harm the fish." I am still just so surprised at the sheer ignorance. And if it isn't ignorance it's cruelty.


----------



## IceCreamMomo (Aug 1, 2014)

Ugh, who ever made this would love to spend hours and years. in a small room. Who wouldn't want to spend their whole life in a room with nothing but a plant? #Paradise. Oh the sarcasm.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

They blocked me from their page after I got a potential customer to come to our side. They also deleted my comments when talking to the buyer. Here's the conversation:

Trudy _______: Does the tank have some sort of aerator for the fish? With the top of the bear over the top of the tank....I'm just questioning so if I get one for my daughter, I don't kill fish after fish. I really don't want to break her heart.

Me: Do NOT put a fish in here! Teddy Tank is not safe for any animal. it's abusive!

(Teddy tank deletes all protests I have written)

TeddyTank: Hi Trudy, The Teddy Tank is a 1 gallon bowl that is recommended for a low maintenance Betta Fish. The bowl has plenty of access for air (large opening in the back). Please click on FAQ on www.TeddyTankFun.com to see more information on how the Teddy Tank is the perfect Beginner Betta Fish Tank for your daughter.

Trudy ______: Chantelle, I just realized they removed ALL other comments on this thread. Just their comment about the product remains. So I will NOT be buying their product because they are being dishonest by removing comments.

Me: Thank you! Your saving multiple fish from death! 

TeddyTank: *Boils in rage*


----------



## IceCreamMomo (Aug 1, 2014)

I love how they delete all comments that make them look bad so they can keep selling their torture devices.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

hahaha, I like how I put "Boils in rage."


----------



## IceCreamMomo (Aug 1, 2014)

Teddy tanks are a special tank, to torture your pets iiiin. My teddy tank~


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I am now blocked from posting to them and all my posts have been deleted. I shared their page with another long rant to raise awareness on how inhumane they are for fish.


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

BettaStarter24 said:


> I am now blocked from posting to them and all my posts have been deleted. I shared their page with another long rant to raise awareness on how inhumane they are for fish.


Real mature, teddy tank. I wish they'd disable the ability to delete posts from business facebook pages. That's how bad businesses keep going and no one realizes that they're bad.


----------



## IceCreamMomo (Aug 1, 2014)

The cruel cruel world of animal exploitation. I wish some humans would stop treating animals as toys and decorations that don't feel and can suffer. I'm looking at you, No clean aquariums, Life bubble, and teddy tanks.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

I wish we could stop this somehow.


----------



## IceCreamMomo (Aug 1, 2014)

But, us humans (well some) Don't give a crap about the animals benefits. They just want to exploit animals and say lies about them so they can get our green little money. But it's not just fish, it's the same with puppy mills aswell. How our best friends can be treated like dirt. It's sad. Just the thought of my little momo in that thing makes me wanna cry.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Yeah.


----------



## IceCreamMomo (Aug 1, 2014)

I wish we could put an end into animal cruelty and exploitation.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I've branched out and have posted comments on their youtube videos. I'm getting the word out as much as I can that these "tanks" should not be used to house fish.


----------



## IceCreamMomo (Aug 1, 2014)

Well that's good, but it's likely they will ignore us and delete our comments. And people are so dumbstruck that they think "Oh teddy tanks is a good tank" and in the mommy review she says "Fish are a great starter pet' When in reality, I think a hamster is more of a first timer. Because fish need certain needs depending on each kind. And how you need to test ph and nitrite, and water conditioner/ etc.


----------

